# Anyone going to HITS Ocala



## Findlyminefarmjuniorrider (Dec 21, 2007)

Is anyone braving the weather and rain and coming to show at HITS ocala this year? Ill be there with my trainers hunter Gigilo aka Findlymines Pickup Man. I will get pics this weekend.


----------

